# Interested in Carp? Here's an Offer for You!



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I was thinking to myself the other day.....man......everyone that I talk with takes an interest to carping, but I never end up inviting them out to fish with me. Well....that's goign to change today.

I'm willing to take anyone out that wishes to learn the basics of carping: rigging, rig tying, baiting, baits, overview of euro gear vs. american gear, etc. 

If you would like to spend a day on the bank, for something of a different change of pace, feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

"..everyone that I talk with takes an interest to carping....."

Dude, you really need to quit talking to yourself.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

You'd be amazed WD


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a great idea Shawn


----------



## Carpless (Apr 12, 2004)

Great idea Shawn. Very generous of you.

BUT, before you get people's hopes up- why don't you post a pic of that pig you hauled in from Kokosing last summer?


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Now Now Mike, A carp is a carp is a carp, granted I could of just about flushed that one down the toilet


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i'll be good if you and the chick show up


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mike,

I think I've redeemed myself thus far this season. 27, 24, 22, 19's, 17's, MULTIPLE mid teens  It's been a good spring


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

"...I could of just about flushed that one down the toilet.."

Isn't that how carp are supposed to be released? After wiping first, of course....


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

You know i'll take you up on that anytime your up North Shawn.

Mitch


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am new here and this is my first post... 
Let me say simply "the email has been sent"








Looking forward to expanding my fishing knowledge








to include the, in my eyes, 
worthy carp family


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

to the OhioGamefishing site atrkyhntr !!! By all means join in on some outings with the guys and gals !!! Team OGF thanks you for your support. CATKING


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey atrkyhntr, long time no see.......... Jim


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hi Jim...
Very nice to see you again!!!
Clyde


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see you made it Clyde!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW the gangs all here !!!
THANKS Flat...


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Clyde,

Got the email. Will reply in the morning.  Off to work for now!


----------

